# 12 Gauge Deer: Rifled Barrel or Rifled Slugs?



## BIG_FISH (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm picking up the rifled barrell/scope combo for my mossberg 500 tomorrow. I think I'm going to pick up a few boxes of hornady sst's also. I'm stoked!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm going to kill a deer with my mossberg 500, 28" smooth bore barrel with bird beads on it and rifled 3" magnum slugs followed up by 3" magnum 00 buckshot if they decide to run.

If I don't hit the deer at least I'll see some trees falling.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> The difference between most 2.75" and 3" shells is about 100fps. Certainly not enough to make much difference in range or on game performance. In the right gun with the right shooter, 2.75" even in todays high velocity 20 gauge loads are 175-200 yard guns all day long. This is assuming they are sighted in correctly ofcourse.


\

Yep, and to me it seems like something doesn't add up right, the extra recoil from the 3 inch should be worth way more than that extra 100 fps.


----------

